# PVC, Wood, Glue??



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,

I need to glue a piece of ½ inch PVC to a piece if plywood. What would be the best glue for this? I am gluing on the circumference edge of the PVC. It won’t be subject to any load at all. It’s more for aesthetics.


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

Epoxy will be your best bet. If you can, recess it into the board by a 1/4" or so.


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Al Killian said:


> Epoxy will be your best bet. If you can, recess it into the board by a 1/4" or so.


I 2nd


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Epoxy would be my first choice as well........


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I vote for a two part epoxy. You could also put a narrow flat edge on the PVC before gluing.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen. Epoxy it is.

I probabaly didn't explain it very clear. This will be about a 2 inch length of PVC glued "on end" to the peice of plywood.

Thanks again guys.....:thumbsup:


----------

